# RFID en gestion de almacenes



## Christiam (Oct 17, 2007)

Saludos a todos los miembros de este foro. Soy usuario nuevo, la verdad que me agrado mucho este foro y espero aprender mucho de ustedes.

Resulta que, estoy realizando mi proyecto de grado en la cual un sistema RFID debe registrar todos los productos de un almacen y migrarlos hacia una base de datos (MySql), con respecto al lector RFDI no tengo inconveniente, ya que este se puede comunicar con la PC mediante el puerto serial. El inconveniente surge, que no se exactamente como enlazar la información recibida del lector de tag y almacenarla en mi base de datos.

La base esta casi terminada, pero como explique anteriormente, el problema es que no se me ocurre como enlazar ambos y como regenerar los códigos recibidos del lector de tag.   

Cualquier comentario, les agradeceré.


----------



## puts (Mar 12, 2008)

no entiendo bien la idea, pero que tal si generas un programa que reciba la información y de ahi las mandas a la base de datos?

manda más detalles para asi ver que onda


----------



## eidtech (Mar 12, 2008)

como dice puts explica bien tu idea, creo que tu problema es que no sabes como enlazar a la base de datos, es cierto?

que lenguaje utilizas para la interfaz con el lector y la base de datos?

por simple curiosidad que lector de RFID estas usando?


----------

